# Full time Hymer?



## mrmoo (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi,

Having spent a year now in an old Kontiki and enduring temperatures to -10,ive been searching for the best make and model for full timing.Although its only myself and my little man Kyle every weekend,i do like my space.Reading different posts it seems the floors were double insulated after 2001/2002 and ive also heard very good things about the B644,Starline 680 and the 2005 655sl.Has anyone any advice on the more favourable models of hymer or any other make?

Kindest regards,Dean


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Dean

We full time in our N&B Flair 7100 and its been well below -17 in Germany and we have been as warm as toast.

At 9m it is long but it serves us well.

A&S


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

We are fulltiming in a 1990 B694 - 2 separate lounge areas so loads of space, 2 separate heating systems. Been as low as -5°C so far and we were toasty!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

AndrewandShirley

Are you sure your 7100 is 9 metres, our Flair 8000 is only 8.5 ish.

Dean

I can second the sentiments about the Niesmann and Bischoff brand our Flair 2006 is built like the proverbial brick ----house, what I call a proper truck.

Martin


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just sold my B574 2001 and have been down to - 20 in Pyrenees but warm as toast inside and no problems with water freezing.


----------



## mrmoo (Mar 25, 2012)

Thankyou everyone for your posts and advice.
Havivng been looking only at Hymers you have opened up my eyes to a whole new world of Discovery.

The Niesmann&bischoff will be researched next.Many Thanks,

Dean


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hymers*

Don't Stop At hymers or N&B

TM


----------



## mrmoo (Mar 25, 2012)

What a lovely Rig,home,palace on wheels that is.Just a LIttle out of budget.Will have a max of around 25k to spend so thats obviously going to narrow down my search.Thankyou for the link its great to dream.........

In a couple of years,thats another story!


----------

